# ordering tommorw , just want to get it right



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

im placing an order tommorw for my 2011 brute 750. 2" lift , rad kit, snorkle kit and 29.5 x9.5 x14 OL2's. im using Wild Boar, as they are as they are a FL company and i want to support local business. they were very helpful and their customer service seems top notch. i just happen to have the money and one shot at getting this stuff . anybody got any feedback on them. i am very happy with the total price shipped. i will say that if it wasnt for the shipping and them being far away in Canada, i would use RDC. I would recomend them to anyone as they were very nice and helpful also. they seem to be a top notch company. and yes i like riding in the deep ruts and sloppy pits really slow, so going with the 9.5's all the way around. again thankyou for any input on wild boar. just want to use a deserving company of my hard earned dollars, and customer service is what im all about
thanyou


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

well im in canada and me and my buddy( and for his wife ) bought 3 rad relocates and 2 lift kits from them, had no trouble. personally i like the Highlifter rad relocate more then the wildboar ( just looks better/stronger built. ) but my 2012 brute 650 had teh wildboard on the front and the relocate saved pretty much the whole top of my quad, so i'm gonna say its built good too. lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok thanks.thats good to hear. his prices.are hard to beat, but dont want to get screwed or end up with junk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could beat it big time by not buying a snorkel kit but it seems as though your dead set on wasting your money there so, to each his own. Glad someone has plenty of $$ to blow.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm not a fan of wildboar rad relocates, highlifter and RDC get my vote. I live in FL also and I used to like to support local companies but he has not been good with tires lately for me, took way longer than I was told! Prices are cheap, yea...but order RDC!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> You could beat it big time by not buying a snorkel kit but it seems as though your dead set on wasting your money there so, to each his own. Glad someone has plenty of $$ to blow.


We just can't convince some of them...:33:


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

thankyou for your input and opinions. if anyone is needing any.fresh instruction pics, ill take some covering everything. im goimg to go add up parts at lowes for the mimb snorkle and figure in travel and see what i come up with. im not ordering the tires though. ill look for a used set down the road. new plasma cutter can replace that tire purchace. thats a no brainer to me

.


----------

